# Marshall Boats From Port Lavaca Texas.



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

Just Wondering If Any Of You Have Purchased A New Boat From Marshall Marine And Had It In The Shop Several Times Since For Numerous Reasons? If So Please Respond. Thanx.


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

*Marshall boats*

I've had my Marshall boat for 1 1/2 years and no problems. My boat has performed well.

EBHunter


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

Why ??


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

The Reason Why Is I Had Mine For 1 Year . Norman Built It For Me New With A New Evinrude Motor. It Has Left Me Stranded And Had To Be Towed Twice. It Has Had Several Things Go Wrong With It All The Way Up To Peeling The Transom Off Of It When I Was On My Way To Portmansfield With Some People On Board With Me. I Took It Back For It To Be Repaired And It Was Not The Boat That I Originally Purchased. It Lost Storage Space In The Back Deck And The Live Well Lost Some Room. If You Look At The Back Of The Boat The Repair Work Lacks And I Mean Lacks Quality. I Have Had Motor Problems Such As While Running The Rpm Will Advance And Decline From Around 300 To 600 Rpm Without Touching The Throttle Handle. I Have Turned Off The Baot And Went To Restart It And It Wouldnt Even Turn Over Must Less Fire And Run. I Have Had It In The Shop For Numerous Repairs Both To The Hull And Motor. I Was Just Wondering If Anyone Else Had Has This Happen. Oh By The Way The Last Conversation I Had With Him He Stated I Was Just Being Picky. I Have Multiple Witnesses And Picks Of Different Things So This Is No Slander This Is Fact.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

WHat size boat & what motor ??


----------



## FLOATING CABIN (Jul 20, 2006)

22 Foot 6 Inch 250 Evinrude


----------



## Dotted_Red (May 12, 2007)

Marshall Boat
I have a new 20ft. Marshall boat w/Johnson 115/ Coastline Trailer bought first of the year...Package Deal, Norman stated. I have had Engine problems, Webbing problems on both sides on the bow...Cosmetic He said. I've also experienced bad customer service at the shop. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I would suggest to talk to Norman. He has been more than fair with me on anything that I have done with him. He covered some repairs for me at another repair facility when I couldnt get the boat back to him.


----------



## Dotted_Red (May 12, 2007)

Blackgar, Have you heard of the 2006 Johnson 115 going to a slow idel mode after running at 4500-5000rpm and having to shut it off for a few, then re-start. 
The motor is picking up water and not hot going out...I've changed out the pluggs and add a in-line fuel filter.
Is this motor to small for a 20ft. boat?


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I've never heard of that type of problem without a hot alarm going off. I would think that motor is small, I would have at very minimum a 150 on it, but then again I like to go a little faster. I've never had a problem with my 250 E-Tec


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

I Am Not Surprised!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

no bait,
Why do you and FLOATING CABIN hit the shift key on each word? Just curious.....


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

we have a Marshall, and have been VERY happy with it. Norman has been very good to us, too.

NO PROBLEMS WITH ANY PART OF IT!



You motor is not his fault, btw.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Floating Cabin, do you have any pictures you could post? What kind of warranty do you have?


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

One problem I've had with my Johnson motor overheating has to do with the design of the Marshall boat. Since the back of the boat has a flat bottom, the boat has a tendancy to lift up when the boat gets up to a good speed. I've learned to move the motor down to make sure it's keeping good water pressure.
Even though water my be coming out of the discharge, that doesn't mean that it is getting enough.

I will say that Norman has always taken care of my boat.


EBHunter


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I was going to ask the same thing Kenny...why do you guys use caps on every word?

TH


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

I love my Marshall 226, have had zero problems with it so far.


----------



## TunnelVision (Aug 16, 2005)

I've done business with Norman for years. He is a good guy and will do business again with him in the future.


----------



## Super D (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a new Intimidator and it is awsome, no problems with a 250 e-tec. Cant get the speed i want but 63+ is good enough i guess.


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

kenny said:


> no bait,
> Why do you and FLOATING CABIN hit the shift key on each word? Just curious.....


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

great info! i guess i know what my next boat is not going to be.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Marshall can be very responsive at times and not so at other times. I have had better luck with Acie on my E-tec even though I had to tow it from POC.


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*shift key*



Spots and Dots said:


> we have a Marshall, and have been VERY happy with it. Norman has been very good to us, too.
> 
> NO PROBLEMS WITH ANY PART OF IT!


go easy on the shift key, you might trigger a response from kenny... like the one dustin hoffman had in the movie _rainman_. i can just hear that alarm starting to hum. LOL!


----------



## gorda dave (Apr 17, 2006)

*save it dude*



cat. said:


> great info! i guess i know what my next boat is not going to be.


x 10 dude, x10.


----------



## 449186 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Marshall Boats*

Anyone know what has happened to Marshall Boats. I am looking at buying a used 226 and can't find much on the web about Marshall. Thx


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

kenny said:


> no bait,
> Why do you and FLOATING CABIN hit the shift key on each word? Just curious.....





Trouthunter said:


> I was going to ask the same thing Kenny...why do you guys use caps on every word?
> 
> TH


same person?

I've taken my motor to them a couple of times for semi annual routine maint. fast turnaround, and all round good people working there. Pain in the backside to back the trailer into their yard, so I just park it across the street and let them pull it in with their forklift.........

that's my only complaint.........


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Almost a 10 year old thread. Might be a new record.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Almost a 10 year old thread. Might be a new record.


****!!

and like a newb, I posted without even taking note......

I think I'll revoke my posting license for one full day....


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

my best friend and my best nephew both have these boats--they have had a few issues--the big deal on both have been with the way things are bolted down-they all came loose--from what I have seen on both boats they use cheap hardware--

I have a whaler and it has it issues too--

BOAT bust out another thousand !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drum (May 9, 2013)

I also have a 226 and love it but don't run with the motor up because it will get hot fast! I was also wondering what happened to Marshall Boats?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Super D said:


> I have a new Intimidator and it is awsome, no problems with a 250 e-tec. Cant get the speed i want but 63+ is good enough i guess.


Please post up the next time you are planning on being out on the water so I can stay the hell off!


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

2005 scooter here (shallow sport copy) and no problems at all. Had the original wiring up until a few months ago. Nothing wrong with the wiring other than a rat nest. Pulled all the wiring out when I put a top drive in it. I've got one small crack where the front deck and the floor meets. It's just the gel coat not structural so I'm not worried about it. Has a 2005 150 Johnson on it and its bullet proof. Just real thirsty compared to the four strokes.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

fultonswimmer said:


> Please post up the next time you are planning on being out on the water so I can stay the hell off!


WHY?!! Because he said 63?!! That's less than cruising speed in my buddys SCB. He has the F-22 SS and we cruise at 65-70mph and it'll run 80+ full of fuel two people and all your gear in the summer and he doesn't have a speed prop on it!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

other than general maintenance Marshall is out of the boat business. I believe it had something to do with poor business practices and bankruptcy.


----------



## Sea Reaper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im looking at 2011 Marshall cat with a 115 motor. Can anybody give me any pro and cons?


----------



## TWMcNeel (May 9, 2021)

Curious to see if anyone has a T-Top on their 20’ Marshall- I know it’s an old thread but it’s worth a shot 😎


----------

